# color genetics



## awedwards (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,
I will be getting a puppy from a cream mother and a black father with white feet. Are darker colors more dominant like they are in humans? Could you please speculate on the colors of the puppies. I know that predicting color is tricky at best. However, I'd love to hear some educated guesses from breeders. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

awedwards said:


> Hi,
> I will be getting a puppy from a cream mother and a black father with white feet. Are darker colors more dominant like they are in humans? Could you please speculate on the colors of the puppies. I know that predicting color is tricky at best. However, I'd love to hear some educated guesses from breeders. Thanks for your help.


No, you need to know what is behind the sire and dam several generations.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

This why you need to know what's behind the sire and dam.

Here's pix of Tori (black), her dam (black & white parti) and sire (white).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And, even when we think we know what is behind the parents, sometimes we still get a surprise. I had an oddball brown brindle coated chocolate dog when none of us expected it, but after looking back farther into both sides of the puppy's pedigree, we found a common demoninator. The litter was a complete mish-mosh of colors: two black, one white, and one brown brindle chocolate. I expected the black, but not the other two colors.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*out of curiosity...*

is black and/or dark colors dominant like they are in people?


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Dark color is dominant but this is depending also of depending of what is behind.

For instance for Cisco, all the puppies where of the same color, and if he reproduce I will not choose a black to continue the same color, for him and is father, mother, brother and sister and other oif similar color, there will be only that color, this is a specialty of my breeder.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Merci Jerome*

J'aime beaucoup votre chien rouge.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, in hair colors don't work genetically like they do for eyes (what you are probably thinking of?). Hair color works as a MIXTURE of two genes, which is why is so difficult to predict hair color and actually hair color genetics is to this day not fully understood. I think the same can be applied to dogs, but I'm not sure about this.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*ah yes Lina*

Back to basic biology and genetics!

I had Alana at 40 and had to go through all of that again, they explain basic genetics to you at a big cost to your insurance company! LOL I thanked her and told her that we knew all of that already, as well as risks to our child!

Alana come out just perfect although I am glad we didn't wait a minute longer.

Yes...you need genes on both sides to get blue eyes! Now I remember!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a picture of Gryff with his Mommy:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is a fun site about color in Havanese.
http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours.html

Also if you know your future pups pedigree, it is fun to look back and see the colors in the background (assuming they have posted pics). http://havanesegallery.hu/


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Oh how adorable...*

Ivy, I thought it was going to be you!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully was born black, white, w/silver, at about 6 months the Havana Brown started coming out, now in places he is turning blue! Bailey is a creamy sable color and Halo is I think a black and white.


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is a link that explains the various genes in great detail, although I don't know whether it will be enough information to give much of a prediction:

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/inherit.html


----------

